# The wordless picture thread



## kaptain_zero

I'm shamelessly stealing this idea from another forum I am on. The point of the thread is to post pictures but say nothing about them, well unless you're asked by someone else. I looked and didn't really find anything like it here. So this can be the place where you just post great pictures to share.


----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## Reel Low Dad




----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB




----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## pennstater2005




----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## Shindoman

kaptain_zero said:


>


I can relate. Grew up in Beausejour.


----------



## pennstater2005




----------



## Shindoman




----------



## Ware

Shindoman said:


>


I'm jealous of that back yard view. :thumbup:


----------



## Shindoman




----------



## kaptain_zero

:thumbup:


----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## kaptain_zero

Shindoman said:


> I can relate. Grew up in Beausejour.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

pennstater2005 said:


>


That's disturbing.


----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## pennstater2005

Aawickham78 said:


>


 :nod:


----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## TN Hawkeye

kaptain_zero said:


>


"Autocorrect can go to he'll".


----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## 440mag




----------



## 440mag




----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## 440mag




----------



## pennstater2005




----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

@wardconnor


----------



## dfw_pilot




----------



## dfw_pilot

*banksy


----------



## JohnP

@thegrassfactor


----------



## dfw_pilot

*banksy


----------



## dfw_pilot

*banksy


----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## FRD135i

kaptain_zero said:


>


Nope, nope, nope


----------



## kaptain_zero

Australia. Meter man left a note saying he could not read the electrical meter..... photo shows why! 
Spider is a Huntsman I believe, not toxic but still.... they are huge!


----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## dfw_pilot

*banksy


----------



## dfw_pilot

*banksy


----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## dfw_pilot

*banksy


----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## dfw_pilot

*banksy


----------



## kaptain_zero

It looks like someones computer 'crashed'.....


----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## dfw_pilot

*banksy


----------



## dfw_pilot

*banksy


----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## dfw_pilot

*banksy


----------



## Shindoman




----------



## dfw_pilot

Shindoman said:


>


Bet it sounds even better.


----------



## Shindoman

dfw_pilot said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet it sounds even better.
Click to expand...

Absolutely!


----------



## dfw_pilot

*banksy


----------



## dfw_pilot

*banksy


----------



## dfw_pilot

*banksy


----------



## FlaDave




----------



## dfw_pilot

*banksy


----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## dfw_pilot

*banksy


----------



## dfw_pilot




----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## stotea




----------



## kaptain_zero

Any chance I could come down to Minneapolis to warm up? :mrgreen:


----------



## dfw_pilot

"Winterpeg" strikes again.


----------



## stotea

kaptain_zero said:


> Any chance I could come down to Minneapolis to warm up? :mrgreen:


Nope. We're at the same wind chill this morning! Although you're probably even colder now...


----------



## kaptain_zero

:shock:


----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## Pete1313




----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## TulsaFan




----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## pennstater2005




----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## TN Hawkeye

kaptain_zero said:


>


The only thing that could make that better is if it slowly rotated. :lol:


----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## g-man

@dfw_pilot


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOVE it.


----------



## Greensass1

😂🤦‍♂️😂


----------



## stotea




----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## Olkutty

Definitely tttf....


----------



## wafflesngravy




----------



## ctrav

kaptain_zero said:


>


That's talent...even the guys in the back are like what the heck 🤣


----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## TN Hawkeye




----------



## ctrav




----------



## kaptain_zero

Tasty! :mrgreen:


----------



## kaptain_zero




----------



## kaptain_zero




----------

